# [SOLVED] &quot;Unable to create Direct3D,&quot; Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

*[SOLVED] &quot;Unable to create Direct3D,&quot; Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

I just played Supreme Commander: FA at a LAN with a few friends, and it ran fine. But as soon as I got home and tried to open it, it came up with that error. I can open it in safe mode, but not full. I had not changed anything with my system from there to here. I tried updating everything, and am still having no luck.

Could some one help me fix this?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: "Unable to create Direct3D," Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

Welcome to TSF,

Can I just get this straight, it worked before you played it at a LAN but didn't work when you got back?

Or did you mean that it played good at a LAN but when you got home to play it on your PC, it didn't work

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: "Unable to create Direct3D," Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

I'd try reinstalling your GPU drivers.
Failing that, delete the Game.prefs file as it may have become corrupt.
It will be located in *C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Gas Powered Games\Supreme Commander Forged Alliance*

If that still doesn't work, try adding */novalidate* to the end of the shortcut path in the .exe's properties.


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: "Unable to create Direct3D," Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

I have tried reinstalling drivers, updating everything and /novalidate, and nothing works. To clarify the game played when I was there. Once I brought it home and tried to play I got that error. I installed it on another PC with a lesser GPU and it worked.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to create Direct3D," Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

It's a DirectX issue. Try installing the latest version your OS supports.


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: "Unable to create Direct3D," Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

I have the latest version of DirectX for XP.

Thought I'd post a DXDiag as well.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/17/2010, 15:57:54
       Machine name:
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.100216-1514)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+,  MMX,  3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1153MB used, 2785MB available
        Windows Dir: E:\windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series 
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9490)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9490&SUBSYS_E101174B&REV_00
   Display Memory: 1024.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 720 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7093 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/27/2010 12:58:50, 299520 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 5/27/2010 13:37:06, 4830720 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D7D0-11CF-4E6F-0BC1A1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x9490
        SubSys ID: 0xE101174B
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10438232&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 4/23/2007 06:12:28, 4402176 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: ATI HD Audio rear output
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: AtiHdmi.sys
         Driver Version: 5.00.40001.0009 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/20/2007 18:40:10, 84992 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: ATI
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xB5B
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 32000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: Realtek HD Audio 2nd output
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10438232&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 4/23/2007 06:12:28, 4402176 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 9, 8
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 9, 8
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5404 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/23/2007 06:12:28, 4402176 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: E:\windows\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4389
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 01:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 06:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x000D
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:09:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 06:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 3 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 21.3 GB
Total Space: 305.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200AAJS-00B4A0

      Drive: H:
 Free Space: 3.6 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Seagate FreeAgent Go USB Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: MITSUMI CR-4804TE
     Driver: e:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR-H30N
     Driver: e:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: G:
      Model: ZIP LEN0XA7KPE SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: e:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: J:
      Model: ZIP LEN0XA7KPE SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: e:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: I:
      Model: ZIP LEN0XA7KPE SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: e:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: K:
      Model: ZIP LEN0XA7KPE SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: e:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 S Desktop Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1229&SUBSYS_00408086&REV_0C\4&CC5B14E&0&30A4
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 5.41.0022.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:12:10, 117760 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_81AA1043&REV_01\4&288D452A&0&0038
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.658.0814.2006 (English), 8/15/2006 01:09:48, 83200 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA38&SUBSYS_AA38174B&REV_00\4&21C46A15&0&0110
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:06, 144384 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9490&SUBSYS_E101174B&REV_00\4&21C46A15&0&0010
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.7093 (English), 5/27/2010 13:37:06, 4830720 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 5/27/2010 12:28:40, 53248 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.7093 (English), 5/27/2010 12:58:50, 299520 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0469 (English), 5/27/2010 12:33:24, 692224 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 5/27/2010 12:45:54, 26112 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0761 (English), 5/27/2010 12:54:08, 3699936 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0263 (English), 5/27/2010 12:41:28, 2256512 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 4/6/2010 13:54:32, 203336 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ativva5x.dat, 5/27/2010 12:41:00, 3 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ativva6x.dat, 5/27/2010 12:41:00, 887724 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0023 (English), 5/27/2010 12:29:12, 65536 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atimpc32.dll, 6.14.0010.0023 (English), 5/27/2010 12:29:12, 65536 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 5/27/2010 12:38:08, 184320 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ativvaxx.cap, 5/27/2010 12:41:06, 481456 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 5/27/2010 12:42:48, 143360 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 5/27/2010 12:42:58, 57480 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 5/27/2010 12:43:30, 53248 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 5/27/2010 12:37:50, 17408 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 11:01:04, 24064 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4235 (English), 5/27/2010 12:44:36, 602112 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4179 (English), 5/27/2010 12:45:40, 159744 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2562 (English), 5/27/2010 12:46:10, 208896 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 5/27/2010 12:46:00, 155648 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 5/27/2010 12:45:48, 43520 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0125 (English), 5/27/2010 12:39:44, 573440 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3799.21591 (English), 5/27/2010 12:59:44, 446464 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0696 (English), 5/27/2010 13:10:48, 4071424 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0696 (English), 5/27/2010 13:12:30, 45056 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0696 (English), 5/27/2010 13:12:24, 45056 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 17:35:28, 118784 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.9901 (English), 5/27/2010 12:35:56, 393216 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.9901 (English), 5/27/2010 13:05:12, 15208448 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 5/27/2010 13:02:50, 311296 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\atiogl.xml, 5/4/2010 14:35:38, 21360 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/3/2009 16:52:02, 45056 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/18/2009 13:55:20, 294912 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7917&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&38
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7913&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&10
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7910&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&A3
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:06:42, 37248 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438C&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&A1
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:32, 96512 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438B&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&9C
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 17152 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438A&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&9B
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 17152 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4389&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&9A
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 17152 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4388&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&99
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 17152 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4387&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&98
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 17152 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4386&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&9D
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:36, 30208 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 06:41:56, 7168 bytes

     Name: SM Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_14\3&61AAA01&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&A4
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_82491043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&A2
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:06, 144384 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_81EF1043&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&90
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 01:10:32, 96512 bytes
   Driver: E:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 3328 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:18 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:18 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:39:22 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:39:20 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:20 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:42 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:48 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:42 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:43 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:44 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:44 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:45 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:45 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:45 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:46 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:46 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:48 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:48 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:49 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:49 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:49 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:47 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:48 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 7/16/2010 12:17:47 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:58 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:50 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:52 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:58 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:54 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5705.5043 English Final Retail 8/24/2006 23:30:22 210432 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:51:34 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5933 English Final Retail 2/5/2010 14:27:45 1291776 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 04:00:21 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:41:56 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 05:01:48 204800 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:46:38 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 48512 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:09:52 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:09:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:09:54 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 01:09:54 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16896 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 11392 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 354816 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 30208 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 10112 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:02 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16384 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:44 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 13:11:44 17920 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/19/2004 16:19:30 285696 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 39424 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 06:42:12 50688 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52096 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5705.5043
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Track2Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Track2Filter.dll,8.00.0000.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0051
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
AVS Video Out,0x00200000,0,1,AVSVideoOutFilter3.ax,1.00.0000.0231
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MainConcept (Adobe2) MPEG Demultiplexer,0x00800100,1,2,ad2mpgdmx.ax,7.03.0000.46599
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MainConcept (Adobe2) AVC/H.264 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ad2h264ve.ax,7.04.0000.46599
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5705.5043
MainConcept (Adobe2) MPEG Push Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,2,ad2mpgpdmx.ax,7.03.0000.46599
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MainConcept (Adobe2) AAC Encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ad2eaac.ax,7.06.0000.46599
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
MainConcept (Adobe2) Stream Parser,0x00400000,1,2,ad2mpgdmx.ax,7.03.0000.46599
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Dump,0x00200000,1,0,DvFileWriter.prm,
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Track1Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Track1Filter.dll,8.00.0000.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MainConcept (Adobe2) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,ad2dsdv.ax,7.07.0000.46599
MainConcept (Adobe2) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ad2dsdv.ax,7.07.0000.46599
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MainConcept (Adobe2) AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,ad2daac.ax,7.06.0000.46599
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MainConcept (Adobe2) AVC/H.264 Video Decoder,0x00800001,1,2,ad2avcvd.ax,7.05.0000.46599
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MainConcept (Adobe2) AVC/H.264 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ad2h264ve.ax,7.04.0000.46599
MainConcept (Adobe2) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ad2dsdv.ax,7.07.0000.46599
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Adobe2) AAC Encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ad2eaac.ax,7.06.0000.46599
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio 2nd output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming System Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,15,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio 2nd output,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
```


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: "Unable to create Direct3D," Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

C'mon no one has had this problem?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: "Unable to create Direct3D," Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

Lots of people have had this problem and there are a few known solutions.

Could you please post the contents of the Game.prefs file here. It may not be detecting/defaulting to the correct resolution for your screen which often results in this error.


----------



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: "Unable to create Direct3D," Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

I just manually entered 1280x1024 (becuase I'm using a different monitor than stated in the DXDiag) and it now works. It is strange to me though, because I deleted the prefs file and it still made this error. I entirely forgot about opening the file to double check. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;Unable to create Direct3D,&quot; Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*

Not a problem, glad you've got it fixed. =)


----------

